# Pax rating reset



## Showa50 (Nov 30, 2014)

I'm convinced that Uber is intentionally reseting Pax rating every few months. I've given too many shadey 5-star rides for it to be a coincidence this week. 

Uber most likely does this because there are drivers that won't give rides to low rated Pax.


----------



## zMann (Feb 21, 2015)

Everything is expected from Uber's side


----------



## Godric (Jan 17, 2015)

It's partly do to Citibank I think. Just about anybody can get a Citibank card. Just think of all the new 5* passengers. If you change your card to pay with a Citibank card and put in there code you get 2 free rides (up to $30). They can also sign up for a new one and get the same deal. So that is millions of free rides.


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

Considering a lady who wrote in incessantly for 3 months demanding her rating be reset to 5* has never succeeded, I'm skeptical. She was one of those riders that we would be generous with, the ones who have many rides and have spent a lot of money on Uber. She still has her crappy rating. If they haven't taken any trips on that account, then they're gonna be at 5. Sometimes the system bugs out and will show all riders at 5* or 3*, I've seen both.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Showa50 said:


> I'm convinced that Uber is intentionally reseting Pax rating every few months. I've given too many shadey 5-star rides for it to be a coincidence this week.
> 
> Uber most likely does this because there are drivers that won't give rides to low rated Pax.


I have observed the very same. All my 5 stars that were uber riders for a long time demonstrated at least 1 flaw that told me these cannot be a 5 star. Lowest star rating I have seen for mire than a month now is 4.7


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

It is possible that passengers figured a way around the ratings and Uber is completely honest here. But I would definitely not rule out Uber nixing the ratings.


----------

